# Best tire ???



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

I just bought a 1990 Chevrolet Long Box Ext. Cab truck 2wd. I will mainly use this truck for work, it was a little older than I wanted but it is in mint shape. SO any ways, it needs tires !!! *What tires do you guys recommend ???* I want the best of all worlds, a tire that lasts forever, gets good traction, and is reasonably priced !! The truck will usually have my quad or tools in the back OR be pulling my dumping or enclosed trailer. I know I can't haul a ton with this truck but would still like a decent tire on it.* Let me know what tires you have and why you like them ?? *After a bit of research I think I like Goodyear Silent Armours or Goodyear Duratracs but read mixed reviews about both them so still don't know what to buy ??????? Remember they don't have to be pretty just good !!
Let me know !!!


----------



## Novadiecast (Jul 16, 2007)

Is it a 1/2, 3/4, or 1 ton? Would make a differance in selecting the right tire.


----------



## markszz4 (Nov 12, 2009)

Bridgestone Dueler Revo
Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armor
BFG Longtrail


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

Yokohamo Geolander AT-S, use them on my plow truck excellent wear and traction, just put 4 on my GMC 1500, It's awesum. Just my experiences and opinion. $.02


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry guys, I forgot to mention it's only a 1/2 ton. The fella I bought it from put overloads on it though. Still think it will be a good work truck !! It has almost worn out BFG AT's on it now so I need new boots for it !!


----------



## silvercity (Jan 10, 2009)

Dura-Tracs very pleased put them on 2 trucks.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

bullseye;903414 said:


> I just bought a 1990 Chevrolet Long Box Ext. Cab truck 2wd. I will mainly use this truck for work, it was a little older than I wanted but it is in mint shape. SO any ways, it needs tires !!! *What tires do you guys recommend ???** I want the best of all worlds, a tire that lasts forever, gets good traction, and is reasonably priced !! *The truck will usually have my quad or tools in the back OR be pulling my dumping or enclosed trailer. I know I can't haul a ton with this truck but would still like a decent tire on it.* Let me know what tires you have and why you like them ?? *After a bit of research I think I like Goodyear Silent Armours or Goodyear Duratracs but read mixed reviews about both them so still don't know what to buy ??????? Remember they don't have to be pretty just good !!
> Let me know !!!


You do realize that tire does not exist, correct? My first choices would be some nice Michelins, or BFG ATs.


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*22 ply 15 inch tires*

here 1 for ya get sum of them 22 ply 15 inch tires they use in asia for mining ore..the guys aroung here use these on there derby cars n they say it takes 5 guys to put 1 of these on the wheel and even no air in these you cannot tell they dont even look flat with 0 psi..yes they are 22 ply tires..run over glass n nails all year n flats.. even hi speed chase stop-sticks :waving:


----------



## 1999 GMC 1500 (Oct 12, 2009)

id say go for the toyo open country A/T ive got them on my 1999 gmc sierra 1500 and my 1995 gmc suburban 2500


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Discoverer ATR'S Good for the money and fairly good traction....


----------



## Outty330 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hankook dynapro atm rf10 if you can find them have heard great reviews but most dealers on back order Im gonna get a set for my Silverado.


----------



## mow4cash (Jan 9, 2009)

2nd cooper discoverer ATR they ride great and have pretty good traction. I want something a little more aggressive but don't know if i want to give up the all around tire the atr is. There is really not one tire that can do everything its what u want it to do best.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

RichG53;905687 said:


> Discoverer ATR'S Good for the money and fairly good traction....





mow4cash;906186 said:


> 2nd cooper discoverer ATR they ride great and have pretty good traction. I want something a little more aggressive but don't know if i want to give up the all around tire the atr is. There is really not one tire that can do everything its what u want it to do best.


Count me as third for this tire. I plow with them on my Dodge and I hardly ever use the 4x4.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

I always run muds and have great luck with them, not the best life but they eat snow.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Bullseye, I really like the BFG A/T, but being Canadian I actually found some that seem to be better value... I have never recommended a set of tires from Canadian Tire in my life but this time I will.

My S15 runs a set of CTC Roughrider M+S tires, they've been on there since 2005. I have about 40k kms on them and they still look nearly new. Grip in the snow is excellent, my only beef with them would be that they are a bit noisy on the pavement. Kinda wish they had more siping.

Anyways, I bought them at one of Canadian Tire's (very regular) Buy One Get One Half Price sales. Paid about $120 Cdn for the 1st one. Install and balance I believe was included. Mine are LT235/75R15's, the P series is cheaper but I wanted the weight capacity for plowing and salting.

Awful hard to beat for the price. Would happily buy them again. They even have the white letters if you're after a 'prettier' tire.

http://reviews.canadiantire.ca/9045/0051083P/reviews.htm


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Note there are also Roughrider A/T and A/P which are frequently confused, not as aggressive a tire.


----------



## D&S snowplowing (Dec 8, 2009)

yokohamo geolander ATS tires are very reasonably priced great plowing traction and great wear....we had a set got 3 plowing seasons out of them and didnt switch them out for the summer... i got my hands on a set of BFGs really cheap and i would not tell anybody to buy them


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Agreed with the coopers!! I just put on some 265/75r16 disc. t/s's on my 2500hd and they kick ass. They're also 10 ply! They ride nice and wear slow. A little rumble to em but I like it!


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

gi love my general grabber at/2s they are amazing check out tirerack.com and get a list of the tires above and check the ratings thats how i went with grabbers which is a off brand of cooper


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm also running Cooper Discover ATR's, I like them alot the do awesome in the snow, quiet on the road, and seem to be wearing good, even though I'm hard on them!

Cooper ATR's get my vote


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

7_below;919345 said:


> Agreed with the coopers!! I just put on some 265/75r16 disc. t/s's on my 2500hd and they kick ass. They're also 10 ply! They ride nice and wear slow. A little rumble to em but I like it!


Have you plowed with them yet?


----------



## beungood (Dec 29, 2004)

Anyone try the Cooper Zeon's? A couple of guys at the Cooper dealer all threw them on the plow trucks and say they like the traction they are getting. Kind of expensive though. I did hear of a company that did som,e type of high quality recop with ground walnut shells in the tread compound that was supposed to have been a good tire and affordable. Looking for something other than these Revo AT's. They don't seem to be as good as when new. the performances has been decreasing quite abit the older they get. Gotta second the Cooper Discoverers best tire I ever ran.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Treadwrights are the tires with the walnut shells. Recaps, often on BFG AT carcasses. Very good reviews overall.


----------



## OMGWTFBBQ (Sep 23, 2009)

2COR517;927253 said:


> Treadwrights are the tires with the walnut shells. Recaps, often on BFG AT carcasses. Very good reviews overall.


I have the Treadwright Guard Dogs and they are animals in the snow. I love plowing with them and the price is right.


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

I put Treadwright wardens on my truck a 2 months ago, BFG casing. Plowed twice now. The first storm we got 10" of wet stuff. I picked up a few new accounts that day, all at the end of the storm. One location was 150' driveway with a good incline. The truck pushed up the driveway, with no slipping. Wet grip seems good so far as well. Can't beat the price of $85 each in load range E, this was with the grip compound they offer. Tire shop says they balanced easy.


----------



## builtupbowtie (Oct 24, 2009)

tryin to decide between the Cooper zeons and Hankook rf10's myself. I haven't heard anything negative about either one, and they seem to have a similar tread. I like the fact that the rf10's have some bite on the sidewall.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Holy crap, I saw the link here for treadwright tires and decided to check it out. Sounds awesome, and great prices too. I have to be price conscious because both my trucks are 4wd duallies, buying six tires at a whack gets expensive. I'm going to be needing a set of 235/85/16s for the new dually, and I was really excited about the guard dog, it looks just like a Destination MT or the Cooper Version, but unfortunately they only have two designs available in the size I want. One is a decent looking AT tire with a lot of siping, the other looks just like a BFG MT. Bit of a tossup, The truck won't need to be off-road and will only be a backup plow, but I always liked the look of an MT tire. I'll probably come down on the side of the "Crawler".
I like the idea of the Kedge Grip for plowing and winter driving, but I don't know that I'd bother. A good tire on a truck that's balanced well is good enough for me. Wonder how that would affect treadwear, it could make it wear faster or slower I guess, hard to say.


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

i also just check out that site the prices are great i will need new tires for my 85 chevy next year and might just tryem out i will prolly go with the gaurd dogg let me know guys how many miles ur getting on these and if ur havin any problems


----------



## joem (Dec 1, 2011)

RichG53;905687 said:


> Discoverer ATR'S Good for the money and fairly good traction....


If you live anywhere with hills Coopers ATR's absolutely suck. I hade 400 miles on them and went for a butt puckering ride with them on me driveway in the first 2" snow. I immediately went back to the supplier and went with Studded snows all around and never looked back. The ATR's became dedicated summer tires and are now half worn 4 summers later with a total of 8000 miles on them. YES, 8000 miles and I baby my possessions.

Summer tires Michelin and winter tires Nokian Hakkapeliitta LT2 and if on a budget Cooper Discoverer M&S with Studs.

In a 2wd 1/2 ton and plowing you will need plenty of ballast in the rear.


----------

